# Difference in Name Spellings - Passport vs. Educational Documents



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I have an issue and needs some expert advice from your side.As the title suggests,what if the name spellings on Travel Document like passport and Educational transcript differs? What are the implications-for example either the concerned person be able to get admission in educational institutions for further studies in Australia ,securing job or some other problems that person might face?

In case of any problem that might cause,what is the way-out?

To illustrate the difference in name spellings:

Passport:Harry Jac*u*b

Educational Transcrpt:Harry Jac*oo*b

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have an issue and needs some expert advice from your side.As the title suggests,what if the name spellings on Travel Document like passport and Educational transcript differs? What are the implications-for example either the concerned person be able to get admission in educational institutions for further studies in Australia ,securing job or some other problems that person might face?
> 
> ...


The implications may hurt you being accepted for a visa if you are using your education background for experience to get approved for a visa. Your name should always be the same when being used on all legal documents and should always be signed exactly as printed. Then again if the spelling of your name is only incorrect on your educational documents then this may be okay.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

tcscivic12 said:


> The implications may hurt you being accepted for a visa if you are using your education background for experience to get approved for a visa. Your name should always be the same when being used on all legal documents and should always be signed exactly as printed. Then again if the spelling of your name is only incorrect on your educational documents then this may be okay.


 
Thanks for your reply!

Yes the name spellings are only incorrect on educational documents.As a matter of fact Visa has already been granted.

The worrisome thing is getting admission on the basis of those educational transcripts in Australia for further study,venturing into any kind of job or business.

Please suggest accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Yes the name spellings are only incorrect on educational documents.As a matter of fact Visa has already been granted.
> 
> ...


I know a person who had a similar issue. So to keep everything in sync, he changed his spelling of the surname (as appearing in passport) and made a gazette entry with the spelling change.

So going forward passport name will be shown as proof + Gazette entry with the spelling change will ensure only this spelling to be considered in all entries; even though your educational documents earlier showed a diff spelling.

You may also try the same thing.

Good Luck.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you get the spelling corrected if you can. It'll save you a lot of hassles in the long run.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks MaddyOZ and Maz25!!

It might be very difficult but not impossible to change the name spellings on educational documents(three transcripts,Secondary Certificate,Higher Secondary and Graduation).

It would require a mighty investment of time and money to change the name spellings.Is there an easy way out?

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Think about the usage of your educational documents in future. If its gonna serve any purpose at any point of time either as an evidence or pursuing any higher degree course, then make sure you have the Gazette surname spelling change announcement updated with the passport spelling to be available with you.

This will do the needful for you to get any future certificates in the passport name. 

Another option, going through the pain of changing the spelling in all your educational documents to keep your name in sync.

Cheers!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan - You can refer this http://www.preservearticles.com/201106137936/how-to-change-your-name-legally-in-pakistan.html

Cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hassan - You can refer this How to change your name legally in Pakistan?
> 
> Cheers


 
Thanks for your feedback!

It means changing name on all educational documents and having Gazetted Announcement are two different options altogether and both work in Australia - changing name on educational documents,for sure is the difficult one.

Would you please elaborate the modus operandi of having Gazetted Announcement of name spelling change?Furthermore the link you have sent is not working.

regards.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> It means changing name on all educational documents and having Gazetted Announcement are two different options altogether and both work in Australia - changing name on educational documents,for sure is the difficult one.
> 
> ...


The same is link is opening for me.. the following info is present in that link.

Things you need to do:

1. Ascertain the specific reason for changing your name.

2. Choose your new name carefully.

3. Contact a lawyer or directly go to your local Notary Officer for registration an affidavit mentioning therein the reasons for changing your name mentioning therein your current name and new name.

4. Printout few copies of your affidavit and then you have to make a press release in your local newspaper regarding change of your name.

5. Wait for at least a couple of weeks and then you have to make Gazette notification regarding change of your name. This process may take few days depending upon their efficiency.

6. The original copies of the “Gazette Notification” are very important. You should preserve it for lifetime. These copies will help you to change you Voter ID, Bank name and etc.

Frequently Asked Questions

Can I change my old name in my School certificate to my new name after the above mentioned process?

Ans. Very Difficult! Generally it is very difficult to change your name in your past school certificates. But you can give you new name in all your future certificates.

Can I change my name twice?

If your reasons are genuine, you can change your name twice by following the above process.

Can I change the name in my Birth Certificate?

Ans: Very Difficult!

Can I change my name in my Job Certificate?

Ans: Yes

Can I change my Passport name?

And : Yes

Is the consultancy of a lawyer is mandatory?

No, you can do it by yourself.

Should I change my Name?

Ask yourself at least 10 times , should you really require changing your name. If your purpose is noble then move ahead, otherwise why to unnecessary take so much burden.


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

I had the same problem but I went to my embassy and asked them for a confirmation of being the same owner of the old passport with name (in Arabic) and the new passport with name (in Arabic also) and got it sorted out with the translator.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

abulbees said:


> I had the same problem but I went to my embassy and asked them for a confirmation of being the same owner of the old passport with name (in Arabic) and the new passport with name (in Arabic also) and got it sorted out with the translator.


Thanks for your message.


Kindly note, the issue I face is b/w passport and educational documents,not b/w old and new passport.

Regards.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Think about the usage of your educational documents in future. If its gonna serve any purpose at any point of time either as an evidence or pursuing any higher degree course, then make sure you have the Gazette surname spelling change announcement updated with the passport spelling to be available with you.
> 
> This will do the needful for you to get any future certificates in the passport name.
> 
> ...


1) For Passport what proof you have submitted to get the surname changed which is diff than your educational document. ? 

2) On the contrary, Since your passport will serve as a primary identification document now and you have already been granted visa, unless you have a specific requirement to show your educational documents as a evidence. You don't have an urge now to do change it your school /college degree certificates immediately.
So Think about it properly and take wise decision on updating the surname spelling now in a gazette to keep it in sync with passport.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> 1) For Passport what proof you have submitted to get the surname changed which is diff than your educational document. ?
> 
> 2) On the contrary, Since your passport will serve as a primary identification document now and you have already been granted visa, unless you have a specific requirement to show your educational documents as a evidence. You don't have an urge now to do change it your school /college degree certificates immediately.
> So Think about it properly and take wise decision on updating the surname spelling now in a gazette to keep it in sync with passport.


I am replying to point 1,and for point 2 we are in a fix.

This issue relates to my secondary applicant,and for whom we have not used the educational documents to get our visa application processed and lodged-as not required by DIAC.

Spellings mistake was made when application for passport was lodged way before lodging visa application.Conderned is interested to pursue further studies in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your message.
> 
> 
> Kindly note, the issue I face is b/w passport and educational documents,not b/w old and new passport.
> ...


its the same, you just need to provide a document that proves that both names belong to the same person


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have an issue and needs some expert advice from your side.As the title suggests,what if the name spellings on Travel Document like passport and Educational transcript differs? What are the implications-for example either the concerned person be able to get admission in educational institutions for further studies in Australia ,securing job or some other problems that person might face?
> 
> ...


didnt DIAC or the skills assessment guys raise this issue when your visa was getting processed?
This is definitely not a small or minor issue. You need to get this sorted out. its kinda tricky bcoz you cannot get the passport changed now and getting the name change in transcripts might be difficult too ....


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> didnt DIAC or the skills assessment guys raise this issue when your visa was getting processed?
> This is definitely not a small or minor issue. You need to get this sorted out. its kinda tricky bcoz you cannot get the passport changed now and getting the name change in transcripts might be difficult too ....


Dear,the issue is related to my secondary applicant.All documents related to that applicant submitted to DIAC were in line Passport,Birth Certificate,IETLS TRF and Marraige Certificate.

We have not got her skills assessed so educational documents were not disclosed to DIAC.

She intends to study further in Australia,but we are getting worried and want to resolve the issue before landing there.



To share the experience of a person:

I know a person who has difference in name spellings even within his transcripts.But he later got changed the name spellings and informed DIAC during application processing of the change -DIAC conceded to this and not even required any further information.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear,the issue is related to my secondary applicant.All documents related to that applicant submitted to DIAC were in line Passport,Birth Certificate,IETLS TRF and Marraige Certificate.
> 
> We have not got her skills assessed so educational documents were not disclosed to DIAC.
> 
> ...


oh ok..You didnt specify earlier that this issue is related to the secondary applicant..
Its best to sort out this issue before landing in Austr. specially bcoz she intends to study over there...
maybe a notarised statement which says that the names in all these documents are of one and the same person ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> oh ok..You didnt specify earlier that this issue is related to the secondary applicant..
> Its best to sort out this issue before landing in Austr. specially bcoz she intends to study over there...
> maybe a notarised statement which says that the names in all these documents are of one and the same person ...


 
Thanks a bunch for your consideration!

Now according to responses I have received against my this very post ;you people have suggested that there are three ways to resolve the issue:

1-Having a gazzetted notification;
2-notarised statement that all these documents are possessed by same person;
3-Getting the name changed on all educational documents- mind numbing, time consuming and costly option.

In the light of the abovesaid three alternatives ,kindly suggest which one is best and practical one to embark on to do away with any potential problem,whatsoever?

Furthermore,before selecting any alternative should we consult with any educational institution in australia or immigration/conventional lawyer in our home country dealing with such issues?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks a bunch for your consideration!
> 
> Now according to responses I have received against my this very post ;you people have suggested that there are three ways to resolve the issue:
> 
> ...


Option1 and 2 are the feasible ones considering the timeline of 3months or so before you move to OZ. 

Also its indeed an option for you to.cross check this with an propsective university or educational institution where your wife is gonna pursue her higher studies. This will give you an idea if der is a hiccup really may strike before admission or not.	Going to a lawyer or immigration consultant not reqd at this stage...as you have the passport n visa available handy with the correct surname. 

Good Luck...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks a bunch for your consideration!
> 
> Now according to responses I have received against my this very post ;you people have suggested that there are three ways to resolve the issue:
> 
> ...


Option 3 is not an option really..It is gonna be a tall task to get it done..so better this one out of the equation..
I guess getting a gazetted/notarised document which explicitly states that all these certificates are from one and the same person should be more than enough..


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks a bunch for your consideration!
> 
> Now according to responses I have received against my this very post ;you people have suggested that there are three ways to resolve the issue:
> 
> ...


 
Dear MaddyOZ and lifeisgood;

Nice to have your superb feedback!

Yes,you both are right,option 03 is infact out of bound area-a nightmare indeed,and I was real haunted by this nightmare even in daydreams!!

I think notarised statement would be easier one.Wouldn't a notarised statement be something like an affidavit written on an Official Stamp paper and later attested from a notary public.In addition to that I doubt it would have to be attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Pakistan,and finally from Australian Embassy in Pakistan.Please confirm the same.

So,I would either opt for 01 or 02 and before doing this,I would get it confirmed from TAFE Australia that what would they suggest in case an applicant has such name difference b/w Passport/Visa and educational trancripts.

Kindly suggest what should be the body of message I forward for the TAFE institute's response.

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder if there were any official Australian statement or procedure is there for such and such cases?

Please let me know.

Thanks.




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear MaddyOZ and lifeisgood;
> 
> Nice to have your superb feedback!
> 
> ...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Most educational institutions do accommodate for common variations in names...Legal documents or passports/visas are less tolerant though.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I wonder if there were any official Australian statement or procedure is there for such and such cases?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


In Australia to change your name you need to do a staturory declaration. It can be witnessed by a JP (australian local term for a notary officer of sorts), police officer etc.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> In Australia to change your name you need to do a staturory declaration. It can be witnessed by a JP (australian local term for a notary officer of sorts), police officer etc.


Dear twister292;

Thanks for your feedback!

What do you suggest to us to avoid any untoward ?

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear twister292;
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> ...


If you can have the certificates amended, that would make things easier, if there is any serious use of them that is. If you decide to take an education course, you check with the provider if they accept it under the name as it is written on it.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> If you can have the certificates amended, that would make things easier, if there is any serious use of them that is. If you decide to take an education course, you check with the provider if they accept it under the name as it is written on it.


Thanks.

To amend graduation certificate,we would have to amend all the preceeding certificates as well.I should better check with TAFE,where I believe she would find her prospective field of study.

Things are a little bit confusing though.

Regards.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> If you can have the certificates amended, that would make things easier, if there is any serious use of them that is. If you decide to take an education course, you check with the provider if they accept it under the name as it is written on it.


Dear twister292;

I have emailed Curtin University in Perth to get their feedback,but they are closed for Christmas Holidays till 29 December 2011.Won't these educational institutions must be in sync with about dealing with such name spelling difference issue?Or the treatment varies from institution to institution?

Where does a Pakistan graduate stands for australians;undergraduate or level 12?Can a pakistani graduate(14 years education) take admission at undergraduate level?I doubt RPL would be required?Please share the process.

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear twister292;
> 
> I have emailed Curtin University in Perth to get their feedback,but they are closed for Christmas Holidays till 29 December 2011.Won't these educational institutions must be in sync with about dealing with such name spelling difference issue?Or the treatment varies from institution to institution?
> 
> ...


Generally, the 2-year undergrad will not be considered equal to a full Australian bachelors degree (which is usually 3 years at least).

RPL will usually be in the form of advanced standing or credit in the degree that you decide to pursue. 

Note that advance credit/standing is usually limited to the level of degree, so a bachelors degree will give you advanced standing in another bachelors degree, but not in masters.

As for handling of documents, each university can handle documents in their own way. For example, at my university they were happy to issue a degree testamur with a name spelled slightly differently to their records provided you gave them evidence for it.

Generally, commonly used variations in spellings shouldnt make a huge difference, and as such, if you can prove the documents are yours, you should be fine.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for such a detailed response!

What if somebody has done graduation from Pakistan in Mass Communication and wanted to pursue,further studies in that subject?Would that person be required to  complete any abridging course,to enter in the mainstream either undergraduate or graduate level?

As far as name spellings is concerned,would that notarised affidavit/evidence as you have mentioned, be required from Pakistan or Australia?

Thanks a bunch upfront!

Regards.





twister292 said:


> Generally, the 2-year undergrad will not be considered equal to a full Australian bachelors degree (which is usually 3 years at least).
> 
> RPL will usually be in the form of advanced standing or credit in the degree that you decide to pursue.
> 
> ...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for such a detailed response!
> 
> What if somebody has done graduation from Pakistan in Mass Communication and wanted to pursue,further studies in that subject?Would that person be required to complete any abridging course,to enter in the mainstream either undergraduate or graduate level?


That is dependent on the particular university you apply to.


> As far as name spellings is concerned,would that notarised affidavit/evidence as you have mentioned, be required from Pakistan or Australia?


For use within Australia, an Autralian statutory declaration would be more effective.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

For use within Australia, an Autralian statutory declaration would be more effective.[/QUOTE]

Now,what I understand from all this fact and resolution finding exercise is to get it confirm at the outset from the prospective educational institution,what would they require to satisfy this spelling difference anomaly.If they ask for name change on transcripts,we would be better off ,to get it change before reaching there,else it would become a strenuous exercise and would be next to impossible managing the name change on documents in Pakistan from Australia.Am I on track in considering the best way?

One last question,please,I hope you would not mind.What is the difference and level of TAFE Institute and a conventional University?I mean what kind of students opt for TAFE and for University and at what level?Its a bit confusing,we don't know whether we would be required to opt for a TAFE Institute or a University.The answer to this would help us in pinpointing a specific Institute or University for our onward correspondence and confirmation of name spelling difference treatment.

Thanks !!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Now,what I understand from all this fact and resolution finding exercise is to get it confirm at the outset from the prospective educational institution,what would they require to satisfy this spelling difference anomaly.If they ask for name change on transcripts,we would be better off ,to get it change before reaching there,else it would become a strenuous exercise and would be next to impossible managing the name change on documents in Pakistan from Australia.Am I on track in considering the best way?


Yes. It is up to them how they consider your documentation; and if they do ask for changed transcripts (they will be aware though that it will be difficult), you will need the long route.




> One last question,please,I hope you would not mind.What is the difference and level of TAFE Institute and a conventional University?I mean what kind of students opt for TAFE and for University and at what level?Its a bit confusing,we don't know whether we would be required to opt for a TAFE Institute or a University.The answer to this would help us in pinpointing a specific Institute or University for our onward correspondence and confirmation of name spelling difference treatment.
> 
> Thanks !!


TAFEs are primarily vocational training institutes, and some of them can award bachelors degrees as well. Their primary domain is trades and vocational qualifications, and training for tradespersons etc.

Universities are primarily "higher-education" sector entities, and they award degrees, and most of them carry out research as well.

In terms of employment, "highly-skilled" sectors such as business/finance/engineering etc are delivered by universities, while TAFEs handle training for "skilled trade" as a primary objective.

If you look at just the "prestige factor" alone, TAFEs are a notch below university-level education.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I am utterly speechless to say the least and astonished by the supporting spirit,plus being a helping hand!!

Surely,I will get back to you,if I were grip by any other confusion in what lies ahead!

Regards!!





twister292 said:


> Yes. It is up to them how they consider your documentation; and if they do ask for changed transcripts (they will be aware though that it will be difficult), you will need the long route.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> That is dependent on the particular university you apply to.
> 
> 
> For use within Australia, an Autralian statutory declaration would be more effective.



I have received the following reply against the said query for difference in name spellings on academic records and Passport/Visa:

" If you name on your academic record is different from your passport, you are required to complete and sign a statutory declaration along with your application:*Statutory declarations "

I like to thank all of you for this great help! 

I am sure it might help someone in future,who might face similar issue.

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There you go, problem solved 

You will need to make a statutory declaration to declare that the transcript/document in consideration relates to you. Once you land here, see a lawyer or JP and they should be able to help you.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> There you go, problem solved
> 
> You will need to make a statutory declaration to declare that the transcript/document in consideration relates to you. Once you land here, see a lawyer or JP and they should be able to help you.


I couldn't agree more.....problem solved.....and we're relieved....we were haunted by the hallucinations of even embarking unto the exercise of getting the name being changed in academic records.........we would have been lost to say the least........

Thanks.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Maddy,

I have query here,something in similar lines.

My Wife was earlier known by name 

Given Nam: Rekha (name changed to hide the identity).
Surname: Srinivasan

This name was seen in her 10th & 12th marksheets.

In May 2002, the name was changed to 

Given Name: Sudha
Surname: Srinivasan.

This entry was made in Tamil Nadu Gazette document and we have a copy of that Gazette. Also, her new passport has the information "the holder is peviously been known by the name of S.REKHA".

Is this information sufficient? (i.e) gazette change scan copy + passport scan copy for providing the details regarding name change?

Pls help me as always  



MaddyOZ said:


> I know a person who had a similar issue. So to keep everything in sync, he changed his spelling of the surname (as appearing in passport) and made a gazette entry with the spelling change.
> 
> So going forward passport name will be shown as proof + Gazette entry with the spelling change will ensure only this spelling to be considered in all entries; even though your educational documents earlier showed a diff spelling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooria (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello Hassan! i ve same problem with my surname. My surname in educational documents as *mir* and in passport as *meer*. Kindly suggest something if you did some correction regarding it. Could foreign universities ignore this minor change or is it a big issue? Do i need some documents like affidavit regarding it? kindly reply as i need some experienced advice very badly. Unfortunately my passport will be requested by embassy in the near future so can't rectify the spelling mistake in passport. Please reply me back soOon!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hooria said:


> Hello Hassan! i ve same problem with my surname. My surname in educational documents as *mir* and in passport as *meer*. Kindly suggest something if you did some correction regarding it. Could foreign universities ignore this minor change or is it a big issue? Do i need some documents like affidavit regarding it? kindly reply as i need some experienced advice very badly. Unfortunately my passport will be requested by embassy in the near future so can't rectify the spelling mistake in passport. Please reply me back soOon!


Hi 

As you're running out of time and should definitely avoid contacting lethargic authorities at helm of affairs of that country.

My wife had same issue and when we applied for her course here , we only provided the statutory declaration that all educational documents belong to her and such and such is the anomaly in surname spellings.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## Hooria (Jul 19, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi
> 
> As you're running out of time and should definitely avoid contacting lethargic authorities at helm of affairs of that country.
> 
> ...


I want to know if she got admission in the institute there? n what surname she had used in the institute application form? the one in passport or the one in educational documents?
Secondly kindly tell me did you people use the Australian statutory declaration for that or of our country? n how much time it took to get prepared? Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Apologies for delayed response. Yeah she got admission. She used her surname in Passport(which is most important) as the baseline because visa was issued on that name.

We got our statutory declaration from here.


----------



## Hooria (Jul 19, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Apologies for delayed response. Yeah she got admission. She used her surname in Passport(which is most important) as the baseline because visa was issued on that name.
> 
> We got our statutory declaration from here.


Ok. Thank you so much


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there,
I have an issue with my wife's name spellings. The name on her educational documents and every other legal document is spelled as Alia. While making Australian Application for sub class 190 i entered her name as *Alia* every where. but all of a sudden that on her passport her name is spelled as *Aliya*. I dont know what to do? as i have already submitted all documents and the copy of the passport. Even if i issue a new passport for her correcting her name? would there be any implications on my application? Co is not allocated as yet? so how to communicate the same to the DIBP? any advice please?


----------

